# WOOOHOO! Also reserving a doeling out of...



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Twin Creeks Browndirt Cowboy
by MCH Twin Creeks BH Bay Watch+*SE / out of MCH Gay-Mor's JJU Nonpareil 3*DE

And


















Esperanza RF Lavender Blue
by Promisedland LD Royal Flush / out of Esperanza WS C Note

LOOK AT THAT UDDER!

What do you guys think?


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

I've got a doe sired by the buck's brother - PGCH Twin Creeks BW Fathom This *S and I'm in love with the doe - truly an amazing girl. Wish you luck with the baby - can't wait to see girl (crosses fingers and sends doe vibes).


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice choice! Although her udder could use some capacity. BTW..I LOVE Nonpareil.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh very very nice! That doe looks beautiful. Chelsey, actually it kind of looks like she is not uddered up in that second pic, I bet that's why it looks like she needs more capacity. Is she a FF?
She looks great and looks like she has great conformation. So does the buck!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Great. Let us know when she kids.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Ahh, maybe she isn't uddered up. Capacity can DEFINATLY come with age. Overall a very nice udder and conformation.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks like you have some great kids coming!! Congrats!!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

She isn't full, I forget why but I'm pretty sure she was almost dry. But she still has awesome teats.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

That would explain it haha. Nice teats for sure!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Great! I love that doe.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I missed this thread!! :roll: 

Congrats!!! The look GORGEOUS! I hope you get a doe kid!


----------

